# So is this a shepherd?



## sheppie (Dec 13, 2002)

I had posted a few weeks back that I was looking for a pup AND wanted to rescue. Today to my delight...I went to see this puppy. 2.5 month old. What is your take other than he is adorable?
Thanks


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yup. Shepherd.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Emoore said:


> Yup. Shepherd.


And very cute.


----------



## MKSWEET (Mar 12, 2011)

He looks so much like my 3 month old male GSD, so cute!


----------



## sheppie (Dec 13, 2002)

I am elated. I put a hold on him.....so have until tomorrow to decide.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I think... it's time for you to bring him home with you!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I second that. Bring him home NOW!


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh my goodness is he ever cute...a total keeper


----------



## sheppie (Dec 13, 2002)

*I have rescued many but dearly have wanted*

a shepherd...and was in contact with 2 local breeders (pups) due next week. I would then have my shepherd,,,,but the resuce girl in me had that sinking feeling......and so low and behold today on kijji of all places...(canada thing?)...I see this face. His sister is there too. Found wandering in the frigid temps of winter....pot bellied and very thin. He is lively and friendly and quite sharky (ouch)


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

very very cute! Congrats may he bring you many years of happiness


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

please adopt him


----------



## sheppie (Dec 13, 2002)

*Jakoda*

To me he looks PB, but on their website they say "mix". 
As I know your posts from when I was constantly on this site (now likely will again )....I look to you as well to tell me your opinion.

BTW..I appreciate everyones quick imput. DH goes with 3 year old again tonight at 6...I will do pick up tomorrow from the humane society and let the teething begin.....ouch


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Never trust a humane society/shelters breed identification lol

Guy in my avatar? ....as a puppy about the same age as your pup you're picking up tomorrow... Yeah well... the shelter called him a Lab Mix.... hahaha yeah right


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

sheppie said:


> To me he looks PB, but on their website they say "mix".


You can never really be sure the dog isn't mixed without a pedigree, but shelters list most dogs as a mix to cover themselves just in case.


----------



## sheppie (Dec 13, 2002)

*I know they do to cover themselves*

And if he was/is mixed...whatever...but wanted to come to the site when the GSD aficionados reside


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

definitely GSD! and cute!!! i agree with never trust a shelters breed identification. 99% of the time they are horribly wrong.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

I'd bet money he's purebred! Sheesh look at the face in that first pic, I knew without checking that's a baby boy GSD  Best of luck with him!

Doesn't this make you wonder how he ended up here, at this age?

So...whatcha gonna name him??


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I say he's all shepherd! I've noticed the shelters list almost everything as a "mix" even though some dogs clearly aren't - I've also seen where they list a mix as a couple different breeds and the dog doesn't look like them at all. I think it's so that people can look online and try to find a breed they want...

I think that little guy is 1000% Shepherd and very likely PB.

I'd go snatch him up now! If you do make sure you post pics when you get him!!!


----------



## sheppie (Dec 13, 2002)

*One last thing*

They said as he was neeutered already, they noticed that left hip was a "bit looser" than other. He has a 1 in 4 of developing HD. That would not deter me, but wanted again you opinions. And pics....oh yeah if all works out......


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

He's adorable and looks just like my little guy . Can't wait to see more pictures of him chillin' at HOME!!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

sheppie said:


> a shepherd...and was in contact with 2 local breeders (pups) due next week. I would then have my shepherd,,,,but the resuce girl in me had that sinking feeling......and so low and behold today on kijji of all places...(canada thing?)...I see this face. His sister is there too. Found wandering in the frigid temps of winter....pot bellied and very thin. He is lively and friendly and quite sharky (ouch)


Hmmm, sounds to me like fate stepped in. Bring the boy home


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> They said as he was neeutered already, they noticed that left hip was a "bit looser" than other. He has a 1 in 4 of developing HD. That would not deter me, but wanted again you opinions.


He's only still a little baby - I don't know how they figure that he will "be developing HD" based on his hips being "loose" at this age. Did they X-ray the hips?


----------



## Baron_KY (Mar 14, 2011)

He is a great looking puppy. That's awesome that you were able to find him at a shelter. Definitely bring him home!


----------



## sheppie (Dec 13, 2002)

*AbbyK9*

They rotate and manipulate under GA as they neuter them...that is how they were able to detect the loose hip. They are not saying for sure HD..and not not saying...


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

He is very cute, and I am sure he would love a forever and loving home.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> They rotate and manipulate under GA as they neuter them...that is how they were able to detect the loose hip. They are not saying for sure HD..and not not saying...


They can rotate and manipulate all the want, but that doesn't change the fact that this is a very young dog and very young dogs can be quite loose and not have any issues as they get older. And there is no way of diagnosing HD one way or the other without any x-rays. So I would take their opinion for what it is, an opinion.


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

This baby is definately a GSD, no question...I'd bet money on it being pure bred. And, he has found his way to you. Snatch him up...take him home. Enjoy!

ETA: GSD's are prone to HD and all vets know this...so it doesn't surprise me that he/she will tell you that chances are there. Don't worry about it. Just feed him high quality food, exercise him and it'll be all good.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats on your new little boy!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

He's adorable!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Don't let the HD comment scare you all young animals have flexible ligaments and less muscle making them more pliable naturally. Thats why you could eat your toes as a baby and can't now,lol


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

he sits like a GSD, he stands like a GSD, he lays
down like a GSD, must be a GSD.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Yep! Looks like a GSD to me! Ears are kinda small but I don't see a mix of anything in him!!


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Cute little guy!!! I say..... bring that baby home!!!!


----------



## sheppie (Dec 13, 2002)

*You are not going to believe this one [email protected]!!!*

 DH goes tonight and checks out puppy, taking our 3 year old. Since I placed a hold, the handsome young devil is almost home.
NO NO NO....what is this??? The humane society got a call today that someone lost 2 puppies in that area. My DH says "when were these pups brought in".....Adoption person says "March 31st". So.......a week later they call looking for the pups? Oh and I did I mention that they were not in great shape when they arrived?

So now they (owners) have until 7 tomorrow to pay all fees (as both were altered) and then they get to take them home.
If they do not, then we do.

Talk about a raw deal. This is the rawest one of all.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Hopefully things work out for the best!! <3


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

sheppie said:


> DH goes tonight and checks out puppy, taking our 3 year old. Since I placed a hold, the handsome young devil is almost home.
> NO NO NO....what is this??? The humane society got a call today that someone lost 2 puppies in that area. My DH says "when were these pups brought in".....Adoption person says "March 31st". So.......a week later they call looking for the pups? Oh and I did I mention that they were not in great shape when they arrived?
> 
> So now they (owners) have until 7 tomorrow to pay all fees (as both were altered) and then they get to take them home.
> ...


 
Oh no, I am so sorry. So now it's gonna be a waiting game for you. Please keep us updated on what happens.


----------



## brondevenish (Jan 25, 2011)

He is just too cute. Please keep us in the loop. Holding thumbs you get to take him home.


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

Zoeys mom said:


> Don't let the HD comment scare you all young animals have flexible ligaments and less muscle making them more pliable naturally. Thats why you could eat your toes as a baby and can't now,lol


Wow... I just thought it was coz of this fat belly in front of me that keeps me from seeing my toes... 



sheppie said:


> DH goes tonight and checks out puppy, taking our 3 year old. Since I placed a hold, the handsome young devil is almost home.
> NO NO NO....what is this??? The humane society got a call today that someone lost 2 puppies in that area. My DH says "when were these pups brought in".....Adoption person says "March 31st". So.......a week later they call looking for the pups? Oh and I did I mention that they were not in great shape when they arrived?
> 
> So now they (owners) have until 7 tomorrow to pay all fees (as both were altered) and then they get to take them home.
> ...


I say no fair! If they lost the dogs AND took 2 weeks to check shelters, and never bothered to chip the dogs, I say they don't deserve to have them back!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Bummer. Hoping there's still a chance you can get the pup you wanted...


----------



## sheppie (Dec 13, 2002)

*Positive thoughts*

Thanks to all of you whom answered about my questions.
I didn't sleep well last night and 7 pm is going to take forever today.
if they don;t show up to pay for all fees for him and his sister (that were found wandering loose in frigid winter temps- in a bad area of town-pot bellied, hungry and dirty) by 630 today I am driving there in hopes that at 7 the little darling gets a new home.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I hope it all works out for you today. Let us know what happens ok.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Today is going to be a long day for you. 

Hope things work out for you.


----------



## sheppie (Dec 13, 2002)

*Long is right...*

I just called and they can tell me nothing until 7pm


----------



## sheppie (Dec 13, 2002)

*I got him !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Pick up is tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am *THRILLED!!!*


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Yeah!!!!!

:happyboogie::toasting::congratulations:
*


----------



## gracierose (Mar 19, 2011)

*Congrats!!!!*

:laugh: AWESOME! Can't wait to see pictures! Congrats :laugh:


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My take is that he is a shepherd, a puppy, and he needs to be out of there. Did you decide on him?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Oh just got that, congratulations, so glad you are rescuing him. Looks like a nice shelter, but puppies need to be out of there.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS on your new boy!!! He is adorably cute and I would say 100% gsd. THANK YOU for giving him a home and don't forget to post pics once you get him home!!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Just got caught up on the thread. Congrats!!! He is an adorable GSD


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm so happy for you! Congratulations on the new addition. That was a tough one.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

So Happy For You


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

CONGRATS!!! He is a cutie 

Post pics when you can!!


----------



## BRITTani (Feb 10, 2011)

EXCELLENT! Congratulations!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

YAY!! Congrats!!!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Good luck! That is really annoying. Isn't there a time line they have to claim him by?


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I bet they didnt want the pups anymore because they got fixed at the shelter. I am glad the irresponsible owners did not come for them. He will have a wonderful life with you. Just a thought to keep in the back of your head, about the HD thing. You can get some x-rays done. I would wait until he turns two, unless something occurs and should be done sooner. You will then know if he has HD or not, and to what extreme. Better to be prepared, than not.

Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Great news.


----------



## sheppie (Dec 13, 2002)

*Ok lets name him.....we are challenged in that dept.*

We like the following:
Ruger, Deiter, Vader, Zunder, Dasco, Darko, Vader or as my son wants "sniffy"...

As you can see him and my little on have hit it off.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I love Ruger!!! <3 What a cute freaking puppy! Oh yea, cute kid too! ;-)


----------



## sheppie (Dec 13, 2002)

*Ruger*

That will please my DH. His choice. Also like: Zunder Dasco Luno and Lato...so hard or like I said, we are challenged in this dept.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations!! It was meant to be :wub:


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

If you name him Ruger, you'll have to join our Gun Club .

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/153209-lets-start-gun-club.html

Can't wait to see more pics! Did someone also rescue his sister??


----------



## jkscandi50 (Nov 17, 2010)

Fantastic news !! - He look like a Ruger  Congratulations - love the pic in the crate!! Best of Luck with him :wub:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!! I guess after being spayed and neutered and having to pay all those fees, they weren't worth it for the owner.  Well better for you AND them!! I hope his sister gets adopted as well.


----------



## sheppie (Dec 13, 2002)

*Thanks and photos*

Thanks to all for your positive thoughts and comments. I really really appreciated each and everyone of them. I think no name is fitting in nicely.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Your pup and son are so cute. And of course, kids and pups should ALWAYS be behind bars.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats on finally getting him. How exciting! He's really seems to be fitting in well with your family. Keep us updated on him and what you all named him. Once again congrats!!

btw, he's a good looking boy!


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

Zoeys mom said:


> Don't let the HD comment scare you all young animals have flexible ligaments and less muscle making them more pliable naturally. *Thats why you could eat your toes as a baby and can't now*,lol


CAN TOO!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

:happyboogie: Congrats! I am just now reading the thread, and I cheered at the end lol very happy for you and the new pup!!

didn't it say there were 2 pups? if so, do you know what happened to the other one? maybe you could share pics as they grow?


----------



## sheppie (Dec 13, 2002)

Hi
Not a training question, more an experienced multi-dog question....introducing SLOWLY our old GSD gal to 3 month old pup. Left pup in kennel tonight while bringing gal downstiars (tv room) to try to let them see eachother.
Pup=barked liked crazy. Gave him a "phoey" a few times...after 20 mins....slept.
Old gal=avoidance. Wouldn't even look at him.....if she could have gone thru the couch to get to the stairs for the main floor, would have.

Avoidance is good right? No teeth. No snarling, growling, lip smacking....

Just don;t want to make any mistakes with this so we are 100% commited in taking this slow....really really slow.

Cheers. BTW...he now sitz, platz and stands for my scrumptous liver treats....and has been one week as of yesterday.....


----------



## sheppie (Dec 13, 2002)

*up date with pics*

So vet says about 15 weeks.She says he will be lightweighgt (65-70lbs) so likely not "purebred"....Don't get me wrong, I already love this little 'shark' (ouch) but want to appeal to all you experiened gsd owners.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Your vet is crazy to use weight as a deciding factor if saying 70 pounds means NOT GSD. WAY too many GSD's are too big and FAT to take them to the 90 pound plus range, but that's not what the standard is. YOu compare him to the growth charts listed in the puppy section? Bet he's within them. 

This looks like a GSD head to me..


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

sheppie said:


> So vet says about 15 weeks.She says he will be lightweighgt (65-70lbs) so likely not "purebred"....Don't get me wrong, I already love this little 'shark' (ouch) but want to appeal to all you experiened gsd owners.


I think he looks purebred. He sure is pretty. :wub: Male German Shepherds should be between 65-88 lbs full grown. My 2 y/o male is currently 75 lbs. Your pup looks pretty normal size wise to me.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I agree...he looks like a normal baby male GSD.
This breed can range in size and weight...so that should not be an assumption in being of pure breeding.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I really don't see anything in him OTHER than GSD. 

While the GSD standard doesn't say anything about weight it does give height info:



> The desired _height_ for males at the top of the highest point of the shoulder blade is 24 to 26 inches


GSDs are not supposed to be HUGE dogs. 70 pounds for a male would be fine.


ETA: I found the FCI standard for GSD and they DO mention weight:



> Males: Height at the wither 60 cm to 65 cm
> Weight 30 kg to 40 kg


That translates to 66.1 to 88.2 pounds.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

OMG...I forgot to say CONGRATS & BEST WISHES!.....sorry, I hit the post reply button too fast.LOL
Cute lil guy!


----------



## sheppie (Dec 13, 2002)

*Appreciate it GSD people !!*

Thanks for responses. Yes I see the differences in weight. I guess too hard to predict at this time also as he is so young. Like I said, he isn't going back (humane society) as I am in love love love...AND... I think he may be a candidate for schutzhund. WOOT. My other rescue gal (now 10) was just not the right temperment for the sport though we sure did give it a try ( 2 years). So I am using rag and ball in addition to treats. He is on fire for moving items. Yes normal for pups but this guy seems to have a light go off when he sees movement. You would only have to see our feet and calves to know what i mean by this (ouch)


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I think "Sniffy" is a wonderful looking puppy...

Maybe your son in right... I mean, how many German Shepherds are called "Sniffy?"! Unique!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

He looks like 100% GSD to me. An adorable one at that. I hope that you adopt him. I'll be waiting to see more pics of this handsome fellow if you do.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

he's definitely 100% GSD. your vet is nuts for saying that! he's adorable!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Your pup and son are so cute. And of course, *kids and pups should ALWAYS be behind bars*.


 
LOL my kids put themselves in the crates earlier.... Dogs looked at them like they'd lost it!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I agree with everyone else, his head certainly looks purebred. 

My male is most likley purebred, he was surrendered to the shelter I got him from by a backyard GSD breeder and is only 24" and 65lbs. I don't doubt he's all GSD but since I don't have papers, I can't say 100%. Too many people are used to seeing oversized GSDs.


----------



## sheppie (Dec 13, 2002)

*I wanted to update about my little dahhhling*

He has been with us 2 months now. Him and our elder shepherd....not so great. He is now challenging and only 5 ish months but alas......I know that is the dog world. We will feed/walk and pat our senior babe right now. That may have to change. Anyhow, other than mouthing he is absiolutely the kindest soul I think I have met in a long long time.


----------

